# Sell M Coupe for Tesla?



## berchman (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm 82 and the original owner of a 2000 M Coupe, manual, without the sun roof in Imola red, only 89,000 miles, garaged. I figure it won't be long before my driving ability has deteriorated to the point that I would benefit from the current and future self driving capability of a Tesla Model 3 AWD with full self driving. I know that full self driving is in the indefinite future, but even with the minimal capabilities currently available, it is still a safer car than my BMW. I can only afford to buy the Tesla if I sell the BMW. I like coming back to the coupe in a parking lot because I like the way it looks. I keep it detailed (I do the work) and strangers come up to me to admire and ask about the car. I also like having to shift gears manually; it takes some skill. 

I don't have a pile of money and the BMW is expensive to maintain with what the dealer charges for service and the need for premium gas. I can't afford the Tesla unless I sell the BMW. Tesla offered me $17,000 trade-in, but I'm sure my car is worth considerably more, but how much more, I don't know. Will its value go up if I wait a few more years? My wife hates the thought of my selling the BMW because she loves riding in it as a passenger. (I would never let her drive it.) I'm concerned that if I wait too long, the self driving option will go up in price from its current $7000 and make the Tesla unaffordable, especially since I would like to pay the extra cost of the color red for it, white seats, and have it partially wrapped.


----------

